# quivering/shaking goat



## meleahbee (Nov 21, 2007)

I've noticed now at least 3 times where I've seen my 8 mo. doeling that she starts to quiver sometimes. It doesn't seem to be a full-on shiver, but just tremble for 3 seconds, stop, tremble for 3 seconds, stop, etc. It's pretty cold out here - about 22 degrees right now, so I guess she could be shivering from cold, but none of the other goats are doing this. The only other thing I can think of is maybe low blood sugar? The last time I noticed it was when we took her on a light hike, and I noticed it this morning before her first feeding (they ate at 7 p.m. last night and then 8:30 this morning) Can goats have this kind of problem? If so, should I administer Nutri-Drench? Or will that just shoot blood sugar up and back down? Any long-term solutions?(less grain, more hay?)

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Are you sure she's not just fluffing up her hair?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

more hay would help. to digest the hay they get the energy to warm up in this cold weather.
when was she last de-wormed or had a fecal check done? does she get enough coper? wormy goats are anemic and don't have enough energy to keep warm.
cooper is needed to build blood, and severe copper deficient goats are anemic as well.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

I was going to say make sure that she has hay in front of her at all times also. Is she given grass or Alfalfa hay? Is she running a temp? She could be getting sick. I say make sure she does not have a temp.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I have a 6.5 month doe who has done that a bit over this way below normal temps winter thus far. She is of a more delicate constitution and her fur is not as thick as the others.


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

Shivering is a normal mammalian response to cold. It actually works to warm the body. Unless she's hunched up and head down, she's fine.


----------

